# NY gig guide?



## chilango (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody got a quick link to where I can find out who's playing New York?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2007)

Google links to it.


----------



## jonH (Oct 9, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Google links to it.


yeh wot??


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2007)

chilango said:
			
		

> Anybody got a quick link to where I can find out who's playing New York?


I always pick up a copy of the Village Voice and the L Mag for listings when I'm in NY. Not sure about online listings in the Voice though.


----------



## chilango (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool. cheers.


----------



## D (Oct 10, 2007)

I would just like to say that I had never before heard of the L magazine.

 

Time Out's good too.  The Voice has a listings search engine, if I recall.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I had never before heard of the L magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> Time Out's good too.  The Voice has a listings search engine, if I recall.



D are you still in NY? Have you heard of a band called Place to Bury Strangers that seem to be making a bit of noise right now in NY?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I had never before heard of the L magazine.


What?! It's my fave NYC mag and carries excellent W'Burg/Brooklyn articles and listings.


----------



## Kaspar Hauser (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.wfmu.org/arbguide.php

http://www.ohmyrockness.com/Venues.cfm


----------



## D (Oct 14, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> D are you still in NY? Have you heard of a band called Place to Bury Strangers that seem to be making a bit of noise right now in NY?



Nope! I will keep my ears open.


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 19, 2007)

They might have a website, but if not you vcan buy it in the city: "Timeout NY." Great mag for nightlife there. Also great giveaways in their mailroom floor in their 10th Ave digs (free CDs, pre-published books, loaded upon LECarre and others last time there in 06).


----------

